# Scissor beak #2



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

So completely out of all odds now I have a chick with scissor beak  I ordered these chicks from someone (NPIP experiences breeder) she sent extras and had been great so I am not upset or anything just wanting to help however I can. I have been massaging the chicks beak and have been trying to hold it in place for hen doing so. The chick is almost 2 weeks old and I know the person I bought them from was having incubator problems. The thing is it is a super slight scissor beak, like barley noticeable. I have mineral waters for the chicks at all times and they have had it since they arrived almost a week ago. They are all looking amazing (13 of them) and are all doing great and eating great, even the scissor baby (I was doing the massage this morning and it's Corp was already full


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you plan to keep it it will require some maintenance on your part but they can live full lives. 

I wonder if feeding it a mash would help at all. I truly have no clue, I don't think anyone does other than to toss thoughts out there.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

He's doing really great right now eating and fighting for treats like the rest of them  I'm hoping since it is such a slight case it won't get too much worse 
If it is a male he will be raise for culling or sold as a flock protector not to breed. If it is a hen she will stay here in my egg coop rather than my breeding coops. Sadly I just don't have room for an extra rooster 
All the cases I have seen people post about it's like nothing to bam bad scissor beak,
I don't know if I am just more observant than some others and or if hopefully it's a mild case


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The one I had didn't appear until she was quite a bit older than your little one. Basically being a Silkie and knowing she was female kind of tells you she was quite a bit older. She was easy to maintain. 

I think the thing to document is how far this one progresses having shown up so early.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

My suggestion, having had a chicken with scissor beak is to get a large natural rock (not a cement block or chunk, a natural rock) and put it where she can access it, she will rub her beak on it all by herself relieving you of the massaging duty. One of my PBR's had a severe case when she was young, you are right, nothing then BAM! scissor beak. I gave her a rock and within a couple of months it was gone.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

I’m hoping it will go away, they free range all day so have tons of access to natural rocks! I’m definitely hoping to have a success case like you!!


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I am hoping too! I'm sure everything will be fine. Scissor beak can be a serious problem but honestly, there are worse problems they can have and if it doesn't straighten itself out, with a little extra work on your part, she will be just fine, you both may have to make some adjustments but it will be fine


----------



## Cinnamon Rose (Jun 24, 2020)

I had a hen with scissor beak and I found that the following helped:
-a rock or brick in the coop for them to peck on to try to self correct it/massage it,
-serving a mash that was very fine and crumbly so it was easier to eat,
-keeping the water bowl full so it was easier for her to drink. If the water level got low the water would fall out before she could tip her head back to swallow, poor thing! 

I think that it varies depending on how severe it is, though.

Good luck!


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Thank you for all the help! So far s/he is doing great! Eating with all the others and drinking good! I have been massaging her jaw twice a day and moving the beak in her place. I do leave a nice large brick and Plenty of rocks for her!


----------

